# Hola



## Jeffreystevens (May 8, 2014)

Hello guys, my names Jeff Stevens, just a typical high school student who is interested in creative writing.

PS-How do i post an essay I just wrote? I went into the Non-Fiction section and could not find any option to post


----------



## popsprocket (May 8, 2014)

Hi Jeff and welcome to WF! 

You will be able to post your works in the creative sections of the site once you have become a regular member. This means that you have to stick around for a little while and make at least 10 valid posts on the forum.

Just as a hint, you are more likely to receive feedback on your essay if you offer your own opinion and give critiques to the works posted by other people first.


----------



## Jeffreystevens (May 8, 2014)

^Thanks


----------



## Pandora (May 8, 2014)

Hello Jeffreystevens, after your ten posts I will check out your essay. Love non-fiction, love to learn. Glad you decided to join us, welcome!


----------



## ToriJ (May 8, 2014)

Welcome to the WWF.

I mean, WF.

Nice to meet ya!


----------



## Bishop (May 8, 2014)

Hi! Welcome! High School sucks. Don't worry, it ends eventually. 

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Better Than High School!


----------



## Nosretap23 (May 8, 2014)

As a high school teacher, I can tell you that it definitely ends and gets a whole lot better. On a side note, I use to be an English teacher (I teach History and Gov now) so if you ever really need someone to look at something you wrote, you could send it in a message. Can't promise I'll always be able to look at it, but I'll try my best.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 8, 2014)

Hi Jeff, welcome to the forum. I see others have already informed you of the ten post requirement, so I hope you'll seek out a few works by other members here and work toward building relationships with other writers. That's the real benefit of joining a community like this; the friendships you'll form and the honesty you'll get from unbiased opinions are incredible. Hope to see you around the boards, and if you have questions or concerns you can pm me or any other staff member at any time.


----------



## Dave Newton (May 9, 2014)

Hi,
I'm new too !
Live long and prosper.
Dave


----------



## garza (May 9, 2014)

Buenas tardes, Jeff. Bienvenido al mejor lugar de escritura en Internet. Usted amará aquí.


----------



## Dave Newton (May 10, 2014)

¿Podemos escribir en castellano o solamente en inglés? ¿Existe un foro aquí para otros idiomas? Salu2


----------



## J Anfinson (May 10, 2014)

Dave Newton said:


> ¿Podemos escribir en castellano o solamente en inglés? ¿Existe un foro aquí para otros idiomas? Salu2



My Spanish is somewhat limited since I haven't practiced it much since high school, but I gather you're asking if English is the only language used on the forum or if you're allowed to post in other languages. Is that about right?

The answer is that you can (as far as I'm aware, mods-correct me if I'm wrong) but it's not recommended if you're looking to reach a wide audience. The majority of people here probably wouldn't be able to understand, so you wouldn't get much critique.

Edit: See PiP's post below.


----------



## PiP (May 10, 2014)

As far as I'm aware members post in the same language as the forum. We do not have multilingual moderators.


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 12, 2014)

Hey Jeff,

I'm happy to see someone such as yourself with so much life to lead in front of them. Get to it early, and you have a real chance of making a name for yourself out there. The idea that you want to be a writer and that you're willing to take the necessary steps to get involved in it all make me smile from ear to ear. Gives me hope that the younger generations do indeed love writing as much as I do (note to Jeff: I'm barely out of college, so I supposed I fit those younger generations).

If you have any questions whatsoever, don't hesitate to ask. I know that you have definitely got some posting on your mind, but consider how important it is to research when writing an essay. You could never support your evidence without having read the literature, right? Well, it's the same in this case. Read the literature so that you have something to fall back on. The more criticism you dole out, the better your own writing will get. Mine is a perfect example of that. You should have seen my first post here...ugh.

Toodles,
thepancreas


----------



## Nhật Nguyễn (May 12, 2014)

Well come! I am also new member! If you write more than ten new posts, you can post! Let's start by getting used to everyone! I come from Vietnamese.


----------

